# Where to get equipment FAST in Ohio?



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

My son picked up a wild swarm of bees in our only hive. Now he has another phone call from someone else in Michigan that has a swarm and wants it picked up. He'd like to go get it, but needs another hive to put it in.

Where can I buy another hive QUICKLY in Ohio? NW, Ohio, to be exact, but will drive. 

And maybe I didn't word that right... I don't think he needs the whole hive, just the frames that hang in the boxes. 10 frames, I guess???? 

Can you tell that I don't pay any attention to what he is doing???? 

Chris


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Try the web site Ohio Bee breeders . com they are near columbus I think. they might have a list of where to get supplies A S A P


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Try "beekeepers" in the yelow pages. You might get lucky, there MIGHT be a supply house near you.


----------

